# Polly Anna's turn



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Polly is our yearling Oberhasli....she was bred to a very handsome Nubian buck...she is due June 3rd...lots of moving in her tummy. She has lost her plug..babies have dropped, rear been swollen and loose for some time..bag is filled but not tight yet. Should see babies on time I think 

after Polly Is Dee (June 6) and then Margaret (June 23) then done as done can be yahoooo...

yiks...then breeding season starts...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! can't wait to see some babies!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Do you have a picture of her? I've always liked Oberhaaslis. Maybe someday I'll get one.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I can get a pic..I have a new lap top and its empty lol..but I need to update my pix any way...but you can see her and her sister on our website..
happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com they are on our doe page...Hope is a year older..full blood sisters from different seasons..Hope was born during a freeze and so got frost bite on her ears..she lost half of one and it weakened the other...Her owner didnt find her in time ; ( but we love her just the same...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is Polly Anna tonight...looking all prim and proper 
she is a little over a year old...I would have waited another season to breed these yearlings but Clyde had other ideas and broke free of his pen...he was young and only thought about his ranging hormons lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And she obliged. What a pretty Polly Anna!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She is beautiful! Very similar to an alpine, in build. Her face isshaped just like Jacqueline's, our French Alpine doe. One of our two main milkers.
BTW, I hadn't thought of looking at your website. ")
I haven't had a chance yet, but I will. (I did glance at it once, but
not in depth.)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wont be long now...her baby(ies) are kicking like crazy..lots of tummy action the last few days...due Sunday : )


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Here is Polly Anna tonight...looking all prim and proper
> she is a little over a year old...I would have waited another season to breed these yearlings but Clyde had other ideas and broke free of his pen...he was young and only thought about his ranging hormons lol


I have a Nigerian buck that is just over a yr and man he is a little stud! Lol that is all he thinks about lol every time some one is in heat I have to double and triple check on him and his fence lol
She is a beautiful Girl!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's gorgeous. I really love the coloring on Oberhaslis


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Two more days : ) well at least that is her due date..the 3rd...she is still hanging in..chewingher cud..tons of tummy movment...and she looks great..not to fat..not too thin...coat looks healthy...eyes are pink pink...yep...should be great...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She did it on time!!! Due today..Polly just delivered a large single buck of course...really wanted a doe from this gal but happy both mom and baby are doing well...he is Oberhasli color with more of a Nubian build and ears...His red color is more auburn than moms...Ill post pix as soon as he is up and standing well


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad they're doing we'll.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here they are mom and buck...he is super cute..already nursing on his own..Polly is every bit the mom her sister Hope is...excellent : )


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

His coloring is a lot like one of the kids we sold this year. She was a single doeling, mama was an American alpine, daddy was a Nubian, and she was huge! Her mama is smaller than our french Alpines, and only weighs a bout 105 . This doeling was a whopping 12 pounds when she was born! But she was beautiful and healthy, though it was a hard birth for mama Suzi. I would not breed her to a Nubian again. I has not realized that they are quite a bit bigger than Alpines.They were almost too attached, and I think it was actually good to sell her, because Suzi was getting to where she would not even eat her food while we were milking her. We would separate kids during the day and milk in the evening, and the babies knew that after milking they could go back to their mamas, so they set up a huge racket, especially that doeling, and Suzi would be too worried to eat. 
I almost wanted to keep her, but we have enough goats as it is. (Though I could always use a few more NDs  )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wewerehopeing for a doe since we have too many bucks to sell already but what can you do? he is a good looking fellow..Polly did great..had to help a bit when they head was coming...but once thehead came out..all was good....I think his color will help him sell well...I hope lol We wanted to keep the Nubian Does born and Hopes doe, Saanen/Ober. But decided since we will be doing the mini Saanen we needed to focus on that..not raising more kids...lol..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes got a name...Meet Leonardo...( little Leo for short)


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

What inspired that name?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I spend a lot of time staring at our new borns, until aname comes to me...or one of my kids pops off with a name lol....Leo is actually the name that popped in my head...Little Leo..so we went big with Leonardo...


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

They are beautiful! Congrats. I love Oberhaslis. My husband bought me my first Oberhasli doe this week. He is bringing her home tomorrow. Congrats again on your baby.


----------

